# Mac Issues



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I am now working on an Imac and I am having a couple of problems with the site. These maybe Mac issues or site/mac issues so excuse my ignorance.

Firstly on the main menu when I scroll down to off topic the page keeps jumping back to the top.

Secondly, on some threads I cannot copy text and instead the machine highlights the whole thread.

Can anyone help as it is driving me batty.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Click Here


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks Kev Â ;D

I have got Safari so I will start using that instead.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Problem solved [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Thanks again Kev


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

that frigging Portland banner makes my mac treat the whole page as a link :-/ fecking annoying. Only in Safari ???


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> that frigging Portland banner makes my mac treat the whole page as a link Â :-/ fecking annoying. Only in Safari Â ???


That's a bug with the advert: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1073172964


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

ta


----------

